# Shay Facelift



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys, here is a picture of my latest little project. Did some repainting, coloring, and weathering on the shay. 

Thanks to Jack Thompson's outstanding methods I am able to make this happen!



Matt


----------



## Surfman (Aug 26, 2010)

Where can I get more information about Jack Thompson's Methods, by the way the Shay looks very nice!


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like the real machine!

Here's the link to Jack's site. He does amazing work!


http://4largescale.com/Thompson/index.htm


----------

